# 1993 Nissan Sentra 1.6 GXE 4 Dr rear fuel filter



## green93 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi,

Is the fuel filter under the drivers side rear wheel near the gas tank replaceable, if so how is it done ?

1993 Nissan gxe 4 dr
1.6 litre
Twin cam - 16 valve

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lapwizrus (Mar 27, 2007)

Fuel filter is in the engine bay, driver side, in front of the brake booster.
I'm too lazy to type things out so here you go....











Just for future reference, there is a service manual here on the forums
Also, autozone has many repair guides, AutoZone.com | Vehicle Selection - Year


----------



## green93 (Jun 24, 2007)

*1993 Sentra Fuel Filter*

Thanks for the help I really appreciate it


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

you can just remove the gas cap to release the fuel pressure. The removing fuel pump fuse while car's running doesn't work that well...as I found out. :balls:


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Be prepared with some extra fuel hose. Most of the time you will find that they seem to be welded to the filter and have to be cut off. I don't know why.


----------



## green93 (Jun 24, 2007)

*1993 Nissan Sentra fuel filter*



Tavel said:


> you can just remove the gas cap to release the fuel pressure. The removing fuel pump fuse while car's running doesn't work that well...as I found out. :balls:


Thanks for the tip, that will make this a lot easier


----------



## green93 (Jun 24, 2007)

*1993 Sentra Fuel Filter*



Oldnissanguy said:


> Be prepared with some extra fuel hose. Most of the time you will find that they seem to be welded to the filter and have to be cut off. I don't know why.



Thanks- Better to be prepared - I guess eventually the rubber will dry out from the heat etc -


----------

